# Wide rims on Look 585 Ultra?



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Would love to go with HED Jet 6 plus wheels which are 25mm width but worried about clearance on the rear brake bridge/seatstay area. Of course I would like to run 25 mm tires too. 

Anybody have practical experience with this setup?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got Archetypes at 23 mm with 25 mm Vittorias on a 585 Origin. Plenty of clearance all around. 

So, I believe you'll be fine.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Have not tried my Kinlin 31T's yet as they are mounted with 31c Vittoria XN Pro II cross clinchers, but per my tape they appear to fit with 1.5 mm on each side. 

Happily using 28c Conti 4Seasons on DT Swiss rr585's as my daily wheel/tire. Only issue is Record front brake requires I air down front tire to remove.


----------

